# Paph. Liberty Taiwan



## Janicesmorgan (Feb 18, 2015)

Has anyone grown this cross before? I am thinking about purchasing a plant but am not aware of it's cultural requirements, if it grows well or how difficult is it to bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Standard Parvi culture, be careful with watering.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 18, 2015)

They are quite easy to grow if you have the patience.  Welcome to Slippertalk.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Get them, no need to be scared.
They are nothing special regarding their culture as mentioned above.
Hangianum might slow down the growth rate on many of these hybrids, but they are totally doable. 

plus, I like how small these plants stay thanks to micranthum dominance.


----------

